# "Wicked Witch Forest" by Yoda



## Yoda-BB (24 Jan 2015)

76 x 38 x 38 cm
PL 36w * 2
Eheim 2217


----------



## Dantrasy (24 Jan 2015)

Masterful! Great shape tank to work with. Just the right amount of dw is covered up imo.


----------



## Martin in Holland (24 Jan 2015)

Didn't expect anything less from you...great scape again


----------



## Greenfinger2 (24 Jan 2015)

Wonderful


----------



## The_Iceman (24 Jan 2015)

Stunning! Nothing more, nothing less... just stunning!

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Yoda-BB (25 Jan 2015)

Thank you all.


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (25 Jan 2015)

Great! Like that wicked hardscape.


----------



## rodoselada (26 Jan 2015)

very, very, very nice tank, hardscape


----------



## James Fawkes (28 Jan 2015)

This will be the inspiration for my next scape  amazing


----------



## havok (8 Feb 2015)

Awesome job on the scape Even loved the look of it plantless :O


----------



## mantis147 (9 Feb 2015)

Really nice tank! Out of interest what is the wood you are using?


----------



## Jaybles (3 Mar 2015)

That is amazing. Can I ask how to wood is secure? Did you have to fix it in any way? I tried having a piece similar before but couldn't get it to stay where I wanted it.

Sorry if I'm missing something, I'm new to this level of planted tanks!


----------



## Richard Dowling (31 May 2015)

Your wood is incredible! Its almost like dead bonzai trees that have been left to dry out! Nice scape


----------



## Yoda-BB (11 Jun 2015)

Thank you all for the comments...



mantis147 said:


> Really nice tank! Out of interest what is the wood you are using?





Richard Dowling said:


> Your wood is incredible! Its almost like dead bonzai trees that have been left to dry out! Nice scape



It is the dead bonzai tree. Sorry, I don't kwow the exact name of the tree. 



Jaybles said:


> That is amazing. Can I ask how to wood is secure? Did you have to fix it in any way? I tried having a piece similar before but couldn't get it to stay where I wanted it.
> 
> Sorry if I'm missing something, I'm new to this level of planted tanks!



There're roots on the big two pieces of the wood. I just added a few rocks into the roots and a big rock at the back of the right one as the base to make them a little bit stronger.


----------



## zozo (11 Jun 2015)

Abstract art!! I see a knight riding a horse, battling the witch!? Nice tank..


----------

